# Tell me about your audison lrx 5.1k



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

I am seriously considering this amp. I have heard a lot of talk about the sub part being clean and powerful, but not much talk about the rest of the amp. I have a bitone so the amps crossovers don't help me. I'm just kinda wondering about the 4 channels mostly the "class a" channel. Yeah I know it's not really class a. I'm not sure 50 watts is enough for my seas rt25f because it's 6 ohm.. The amp only does 50x2 at 4 for that set of channels. My midbasses morel hybrid ovations should be fine with 160 I'm sure.

I also looked at the Brax 2400 but it costs much more and is not an all in one solution 

I planned to run my 2 way active front stage with the speakers above and a morel ultimo 12 sealed


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

bump, someones got to know something about these amps


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

what about a mcintosh mcc406m? its a 6 channel, that does 50x4 at 4 ohm and 100x2 at 4 ohm.

is it possible to run this 6 channel in 200x2 at 4 ohm bridged for my midbasses and use the 100x2 for the tweeters. to run my 2 way active. i know a lot of these 6 channels use the last 2 channels for subs or midbasses, i just want to make sure i can use the last 2 channels for tweeters.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

There's a new version coming out in a couple of months, it has a little more Power on the Class A biased Channel.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Great amp with lots of drive. The channel A is perfect for driving tweeters, channel B as a potent midbass/midrange speaker and Channel C has also lots of zing for any subwoofer config. This is a serious amp.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> There's a new version coming out in a couple of months, it has a little more Power on the Class A biased Channel.


of the audison?

hmm, i any more info on these new amps?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I would not worry about the A channel being only 50wrms at all...not even with a 6ohm tweeter. There is no way that you will run out of power when listening to music. 

edit: i'd get the new av5.1k, if my budget permitted it


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

matthewo said:


> of the audison?
> 
> hmm, i any more info on these new amps?


Yes of the Audison Voce Amps.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

hmm, if i could only wait that long. i might have to pickup that lrx 5.1. its also really hard to find an audison dealer, their website is no help...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm running the 5.1k - I am completely happy with the amp.

I have the 6 ohm Morel MT23's on the A channel - plenty of power. I have been connecting a set of 3" widebanders to the a section (4 ohm, but fairly low sensitivity rating), and the 50 x 2 pushes these very well.

I have the Seas Lotus Ref 6.5" drivers on the B channel - again, the amp has plenty of power to drive these speakers - very strong mid bass response.

I have a 12" IB sub on the C channel - extremely clean as you mentioned, very strong.

I have all sets of gains turned down to about 0.3 (bairly open), and have plenty of volume for anyone who has listened to my car. I haven't seen pictures / info of the new amps, but I would imagine it would be a fantastic amp as well.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking to go a little crazy soon, pricing out the Lrx 1.2k and lrx 6.9 combo (might be going three way active up front) I might be looking to offload my (1month old lrx 5.1k) in a few weeks, I would recommend the 5.1k to anyone, a true technological marvel!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

How about an Audison 7.1?


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol, wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

kyheng said:


> How about an Audison 7.1?


that would deffently be nice. i wish i could find a dealer around here, i got the day off tomarrow and want to go hear a few of these amps.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

info on audison voce amps

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/product-selection-comparisons/[email protected]


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

according to the post the new voce amps will have an ac link digital input modual that can be used instead of rca from the bitone. i just have to have this amps now...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

matthewo said:


> hmm, if i could only wait that long. i might have to pickup that lrx 5.1. its also really hard to find an audison dealer, their website is no help...


Elettromedia USA - U.S. Distributor of Elettromedia Italy - Where the finest in car audio resides

That website has a dealer locator...


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

I just bought this amplifier from a member here on Diymobileaudio and I will be installing it to power my front stage and a subwoofer. As far as the front stage I currently have Morel Supremo Piccolo Tweeters, Morel Supremo SW6 Drivers and Im planning on getting a Morel Ultimo 12 2 ohm subwoofer. Since I havnt installed this amplifier yet im not to sure if the 50 watts are going to be enough to really drive the supremo piccolo tweeters or if I should get an Lrx2.4 to power the tweeters and use the A channels on the 5.1k to power the rear fill. I currently have the rear fill running of the factory head unit and will be keeping it that way if I decide to drive the piccolo tweeters off the A channels from the 5.1k and not getting a second amplifier. What do you guys think.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I think you should certainly give the A channel a try with the Morel tweets. They should be pretty efficient drivers, so the 50x2 may be more than adequate. I drank the kool aid in terms of the Class A (bias) channels for drivers like the Morels - I think it would be a 'waste' (my opinion only) to drive rear-fill with class a amplification. I hope you give it a try and are impressed with it.


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I will try that first then decide. Im planning on installing this system sometime next week once I get all the little things I need for my install such as 2 gauge amp kit, rca cables, speaker wire, etc....

I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Any news on the new Voce amps?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

vfparts said:


> Thanks for the reply, I will try that first then decide. Im planning on installing this system sometime next week once I get all the little things I need for my install such as 2 gauge amp kit, rca cables, speaker wire, etc....
> 
> I will keep you guys posted.


Did you get your LRx 5.1k installed? What do you think?


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> Did you get your LRx 5.1k installed? What do you think?


I have not actually installed it into a car yet since I have not purchased the car I want to install it into but I did make some changes to my speaker selection and that includes the following....

Morel Piccolo Tweeters running off the 50x2 class A bias channels
Morel Elate 5 midrange running off channels 3 and 4 at class AB
Morel Ultimo 12 2 ohm running at 1150 rms.

The only thing im missing to this setup is an Audison Lrx 2.9 to power my Elate 9 midbass to complete my 3 way front stage. 

So far I have tested the 5.1k with the piccolo and the elate 5 and they sound amazing. Very smooth and detailed. I cant wait to see how it will sound with the elate 9 filling the lower frequencies in the front to blend with the ultimo. Im not sure what frequencies ill be playing each driver at since they have not been installed but a rough idea would be....

Piccolo...2.5khz-20khz
Elate 5...150hz-2.5khz
Elate 9...60hz-150hz
Ultimo 12...20hz-60hz

Once I have everything installed ill play with the frequencies and see how long it takes to get it right. This is all being controlled by an Audison Bitone.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

vfparts said:


> I have not actually installed it into a car yet since I have not purchased the car I want to install it into but I did make some changes to my speaker selection and that includes the following....
> 
> Morel Piccolo Tweeters running off the 50x2 class A bias channels
> Morel Elate 5 midrange running off channels 3 and 4 at class AB
> ...



Thanks for the reply. Would love to hear those Morels, always been curious how they sound, especially the Ultimo. I've been poking around just trying to find one for sale, not that I will be affording it anytime soon. I think this will be the amp to replace my Jl's so I am interested when you finally get it all up and running.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

If you get a LRx5.1 and use a bit one, don't forget to turn the sub channel crossover on the amp no matter what. Also make sure the resistor plug is in the sub controller port if you're not using an Audison "bass control knob".


----------



## overboost (May 12, 2008)

I have an lrx5.1k that I bought used a long time ago and haven't installed. It's missing this resistor plug that you mention. Do you happen to have a picture of what it looks like?




jowens500 said:


> If you get a LRx5.1 and use a bit one, don't forget to turn the sub channel crossover on the amp no matter what. Also make sure the resistor plug is in the sub controller port if you're not using an Audison "bass control knob".


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Is not a resistor plug, it is more like a jumper wire.... You can easily make this... Is stated on the manual... Not only 5.1k, other models also having this...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I probably have the plug, if you need one to make the dummy plug.
Like Khyeng said...just a wire jumper and you are golden


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Looking at the specs, what kind of electrical upgrades, if any, do you have if you are running this amp?

It's about twice as much power as I'm using now and I am concerned the electrical in my car won't support something this big.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Nothing to be done until you face problems(amp cutting out, voltage drop to low, lights dimming)....


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

kyheng said:


> Nothing to be done until you face problems(amp cutting out, voltage drop to low, lights dimming)....


I noticed a very small amount of dimming the other night with this setup. So I think I need to do a few things like upgrade grounds etc.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Looking at the specs, what kind of electrical upgrades, if any, do you have if you are running this amp?
> 
> It's about twice as much power as I'm using now and I am concerned the electrical in my car won't support something this big.


I'm using the stock Honda alt and battery, but upgraded all the wires under the hood to 0ga. It dims very little, but I'm going to put a good battery in soon.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> I'm using the stock Honda alt and battery, but upgraded all the wires under the hood to 0ga. It dims very little, but I'm going to put a good battery in soon.


I've got an optima yellow top and 0 gauge now but nothing else.


----------

